# Need advise on dealing with Broken wings



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Whew...a good day overall...

10:30 tonight, got-a-call, gal had found a hurt Bird, anyway, she brings it over, beautiful young Pigeon, mostly White Feathers, black Tail and hints of Black here and there, Purple top feets...no white Beak 'nubs' yet, broken low droopy wing, dislocated Jaw, (they yawned so I know there is the ability to open it, but the lower Beak is displaced to one side a little and there is swelling on that side at the root...has one sore leg...dunno, maybe got clipped by a Car...

Spent an hour trying to perfect my not that great Wing-Body bandage wrap, to get the wing set close to where it should be, and stabalized. No Vets here that will help me with Wing breaks even if I pay full bore, not on Pigeons anyway...so...anyway, a very tender gentle Bird, drank some water, did the gentle Beak probes to my fingers. His jaw being hurt, he was trying to peck Seeds I held in a little bowwl, but no luck, little gentle pecks but the Beak was not opening enough.

Crop was not empty, so, I had given some stress Vitimine-Water, and called it good enough till morning. Made a decent bandage wrap and then set a section of a stocking over their chest-wings. Bird was co-operative to a remarkable extent, but had some figet moments as they will.

Anyway, can anyone help me on some techniques for dealing with Broken Wings?

Please bear in mind, there are no Vets here or any one else I have been able to find who will help, or who will even talk with me kindly, or point me even to any literature or web-info...so, if I do not deal with this it does not get dealt with.

I do have a Vet who I can go to for X-Rays, which I might do tomorrow when he is open. He is a very decent fellow but not a Bird Man, so he has no experience in Wing-Wraps or stabalizeing or setting one...he is totally cool.

The few rehabbers here I have gotten in contact with are on some really aweful high-horse and are not wiling to even discuss anything about care or triage for injured or ill Birds.

I need to learn...
The expensive Books I sent off for are almost useless as far as any real pragmatics or illustrations of method.

My not that great methods have sometimes seen very good recoveries or serious sprains or breaks, and some which were not that good so far as the mobility and the hang of the Wing once all was healed.

Anyway, I seek your help...if you would...!

Thank you...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Phil,

I'm sure other members who have had hands on experience with this will be along to advise you, but in the meantime, here is a good link with instructions for wrapping a broken wing:
http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/P...brokenwing.html

You can find this link and many other good ones in our "Resources" forum....just go there and click on Medical Web Resources.

Good luck
Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phil,

Helen (Nooti) is one of our moderators and ages ago she gave me permission to upload her photographic instructions on how to support a broken wing into my Community Webshot album. I have updated the album to show the step by step sequence. This method should not be used for a broken humerus.

See "Wing Wrap photos provided by Helen" at this link:

http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51


Cynthia


----------

